# First ABT Attempt



## superdave (May 19, 2008)

I decided to take a crack at ABT's today and got a good education about making these little bombs.  The first lesson I learned was that one should put on a haz mat suit before beginning any work.  








When it came to the coring, I thought I was on to something with my wife's Pampered Chef strawberry cap remover for cleaning out the inside.  But as I was to learn later, it didn't get all the hot stuff out of the tip.

Once they peppers were cored, I made my stuffing mix.







Before capping with my bacon, I nuked the bacon in the microwave for about 1 1/2 minutes.  Once capped with the bacon, I put it on the smoker at 230 degrees for about an hour and a half.







For a first timer, they were pretty tasty but the tips were very HOT!


----------



## cowgirl (May 19, 2008)

Mmmmm...SuperDave, looks like you did a fine job.


----------



## cman95 (May 19, 2008)

Good job Dave. Those things are tasty.


----------



## sumosmoke (May 19, 2008)

Dave - nice looking ABTs, especially the pic of the ABT holder! Did you purchase that or make it yourself? 

Sounds like they turned out well with a tad of kick to 'em!


----------



## jseiber (May 19, 2008)

LOL. I have to agree with you on the haz mat suit. Those little guys will light you up.

Good job, great looking ABTs


----------



## seboke (May 19, 2008)

Great ABT s!  Looks like you scored some jumbos like I did.  Fixin to post some pics as soon as photobucket finishes the upload...................


----------



## superdave (May 19, 2008)

sumosmoke, the holder is the Cabela's SS pepper holder.  I got some Cabela's points built up on the credit card and redeemed them for the holder.  I like free stuff!!!

For my next attempt, I'll have to find a tool that will scrape the tips better.  I can see why a lot of the giys do the canoe style after my first shot at it.


----------



## bb53chevpro (May 19, 2008)

Looks great. Bet they were tasty.
Andy.


----------



## bbqgoddess (May 19, 2008)

Superdave,
Those little jewels look so yummy!! WOW!! 
Thanks for the insperation ~ I am going to tackle an ABT soon!!
Hey, has anyone tried to use a pasilla chili????


----------



## teeotee (May 19, 2008)

Can't remember who it was, but i'm sure read on here somewhere to try using a regular old potato peeler. 

Haven't done any of these lil' devils myself yet. They are definitely on the list for the next smoke.


----------

